# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  đoán đúng có thưởng - sai ko việc gì

## aaronmax

co hai con cho mot con cho duc dung ben nay song.con con cho cai dung ben kia song hai con muon lai gan nhau..? vi sao con cho duc xang song ma ko uot long..? luu y ko dung phuong tien :lick:

----------


## NgocAnhs

Con chó cái bơi sang bên kia sông cõng con chó đực bơi sang bên bờ của nó, vì thế con chó đực không bị ướt lông [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Không biết được chó cõng có được coi là phương tiện không nhỉ?

----------


## mainguyen

Mình nghĩ là sông cạn nên chẳng sao cả.Mùa nóng thế này nhiều sông cạn lắm.

----------


## prondass

Bạn ơi sông đấy có cầu để đi qua 2 bờ không? Nếu có chắc chúng nó mỗi con 1 đầu lại gần với nhau roài

----------


## binhan2015

Cầu có đc xem là phương tiện ko nhỉ ??? Trong câu hỏi bảo ko đc dùng phương tiện.

----------


## Xitrum76

gang len cac ban oi dung chiu thua nhe

----------


## nguyenthypro

Quá đơn giản.Vì ông viết là '' XANG ".Nếu mà SANG thì mới bị ướt.Đây là 'XANG' là sao mà ướt được.Phải không nào.Hehe.Mà viết có dấu nhé.

----------


## stylehanquoc

vì con chó đực không có lông [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## seo3m

Chắc là sông có đặc điểm gì đó đặc biệt như: chỗ 2 con chó đứng là chỗ ngoặt của sông, sông có chữ U nên có thể coi 2 con ở 2 bên nhưng thật ra là ở rất gần, hoặc là sông nhỏ đủ để con chó đực nhảy sang sông để đi đú đởn với chó cái [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## hocnauan

*Thiên Ưng*

Có rất nhiều nguyên nhân dẫn đến việc chó đực sang sông mà ko bị ướt lông
Thứ 1: Mùa đông nước sông đóng băng -> chó đực chạy qua không bị ướt
Thứ 2: Giống bạn kia nói, chó đực không có lông -> bơi qua ko bị ướt
Thứ 3: Vì sông rất hẹp nên chó đực nhảy qua được -> ko bị ướt
Thứ 4: Có các tảng đá ở dưới sông -> chó đực nhảy lên các hòn đá này sang sông
Thứ 5: Sông vào mùa cạn không có nước -> chạy qua 
...
Thứ n: Chưa nghĩ ra

Nhìn chung là đố kiểu này thì ... chả khác nào đố mọi người tìm ra đủ các phương án để chó đực qua sông ko bị ướt (vì có quá nhiều phương án) :-<

----------


## seo.nstech

Đề nghị chủ topic sữa lại nội dung của bài vì bài viết không có dấu. Vi phạm nội quy rồi đấy. Các mod lần sau chú ý kỹ nha ^^.

----------


## kitelag

Nhìu phương án wá mà ! Nói cách này thì trả lời cách khác hả ! Chứ con chó nó bơi wa sông xong nó rũ lông một phát là đâu có ướt nữa đâu !

----------

